# Intel Core i7 ? Quad-core  ?



## ToCo (25 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

j'avais une petite question, je viens de voir que Intel sort le "*INTEL CORE i7 processor*"

Pouvez vous me dire si le processeur *Intel core i7* est plus puissant ou moins puissant que *deux processeurs Intel Xeon Quad-Core 2,8 GHz "Harpertown"* ce qui en fait un octocore au final ! 

Etant donner que je dois acheter mon MAC PRO avec *Intel Xeon Quad-Core 2,8 GHz "Harpertown"* je me demande s'il n'es pas mieux d'attendre un peut et d'avoir le CORE i7 !

Apres reste à savoir quand est-ce-qu'il vont le sortir car j'ai pas non plus envis d'attendre 6 mois pour acheter mon mac pro j'en est besoin !!! lol

Peut etre avez vous des infos a savoir quand est ce qu'ils vont le sortir ou des previsions ! :rateau:

Je vous remercie par avance, cela va pas mal éclairer ma lanterne qui est fortement éteinte par cette énigme qui a besoin d'une solution lol ! 

MERCI BEAUCOUP !


----------



## Dramis (25 Novembre 2008)

ToCo a dit:


> j'en est besoin !!! lol



Si tu en as besoin achètes le maintenant, par contre il peut y avoir du nouveau début janvier au macworld, ou peut-être pas....


----------



## ToCo (25 Novembre 2008)

on peut changer le processeur sur mac ? par exemple enlever le quad core et mettre le i7 à la place ? car sinon ca me sert a rien de l'acheter si je ne peux enlever par la suite le 2*quad core !!!


----------



## Zyrol (25 Novembre 2008)

La regle d'or de l'informatique : plus tu attends, mieux tu as !
mais à ce rythme là, tu attends toujours !

donc quand tu as besoin, tu achètes, un point c'est tout.

Le i7 n'est pas encore là, il n'est pas non plus dans les mac pro... 

Ne te pose pas trop de questions... si tu as un réel besoin, prends.


----------



## ToCo (26 Novembre 2008)

Alors la y a aucun soucis là dessus "plus tu attends, mieux tu as !
mais à ce rythme là, tu attends toujours ! " lol (c'est tellement vrai !)

Etant donner que je vais avoir mon mac pro fin decembre je me demandais s'il n'etait pas plus judicieux d'attendre fin janvier si le i7 sors debut 2009 ! mais bon a force de me renseigner sur le net, il n'y a encore aucune prevision de date de sortie (a moins que j'ai mal chercher et que vous aillez une date)

En tout cas ce qui est sur c'est que mon mac je l'aurai fin decembre a moins que mac dise que le i7 sort fin janvier debut fevrier ! mddrr

Voila, cetait juste histoire de savoir aussi s'il c'etait prononcer sur une date de sortie.

De plus le processeur i7 est déjà en vente (mais juste le processeur seul)

Enfin bon si quelqu'un a des news sur le i7 qu'il n'hesite pas a continuer la discution je serai ravi d'en apprendre un peu plus sur celui ci !


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

ToCo a dit:


> Alors la y a aucun soucis là dessus "plus tu attends, mieux tu as !
> mais à ce rythme là, tu attends toujours ! " lol (c'est tellement vrai !)
> 
> Etant donner que je vais avoir mon mac pro fin decembre je me demandais s'il n'etait pas plus judicieux d'attendre fin janvier si le i7 sors debut 2009 ! mais bon a force de me renseigner sur le net, il n'y a encore aucune prevision de date de sortie (a moins que j'ai mal chercher et que vous aillez une date)
> ...


Fin décembre pour fin janvier, je te conseillerais d'attendre si tu peux, les Mac Pro et iMac seront forcément mise à jour en Janvier. Les Core i7 viennent de sortir pour PC.
Je sais qu'avec Apple on aime bien dire qu'il n'y a pas de certitude, mais pour ce janvier 2009 c'est très improbable qu'il n'y ait pas de maj des ordis de bureau, qui n'ont pas été renouvelé en moyenne depuis 1 ans. (ou d'accord, j'inclue le mini dans le calcul de la moyenne. :rateau

Bref je te dirais qu'on aime pas trop se mouiller ici, mais dans le contexte actuel la màj de Janvier est une fatalité commerciale. 
Après à toi de réaliser qu'il y a une chance que tu ne l'ai pas en Janvier mais plus tard. 
Personnellement j'ai pris la décision début septembre d'attendre la mi-octobre pour la maj des portables (que j'estimais obligatoire), elle a eu lieu, mais mon MBA je l'attend toujours! (commandé le 15 octobre, lendemain de la keynote)  Pour être honnête, je regrette de ne l'avoir pas commandé début septembre. Les améliorations ne me serviront à rien pour prendre mes notes de cours. (j'espérai un gain en autonomie, d'après les tests sur les nouveaux mb standard on parle au mieux d'une perte "faible", au pire d'une heure). Et le pire c'est que j'en avais besoin pour le term 1 de mes cours, autant dire que là c'est mort 
Si tu t'appliques le délai d'un mois et demi que je me prend moi, ton MP tu l'as en mars. 

PS: Ceci dit les MP en i7 ça va être une tuerie! :love:


----------



## ToCo (26 Novembre 2008)

Comme tu dis le MP en I7 ça risque d'être une tuerie ça c'est sur !! lol 

Il est vrai que j'ai envi d'attendre, pourquoi me direz vous, tout simplement pour ne pas acheter un produit qui sera "dépasser" du fait du nouveau processeur qui va sortir (I7) et deuxièmement car le fait de passer chez mac avec un produit qui vient d'etre MAJ est plus gratifiant personnelement pour moi que d'acheter un mac octocore qui sera depasser dans les mois suivants ! 

De plus vue le prix que je veux mettre, je preferes ne pas "avoir les boules" de voir un MP avec I7 sortir seulement quelques mois apres mon achat du MP octocore ! loool

Apres le revers de la medaille c'est que s'il sort dans 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 mois ca risque de me saouler d'attendre car d'un coté j'en est besoin.

D'un autre coté je vais m'en servir pour le montage vidéo, trucage, modélisation, donc à choisir autant avoir un navire de guerre interstellaire (MP I7) qu'un navire de guerre (MP octocore), de plus en ce qui concerne les rendu, les traitements d'effet et les export ca sera tellement plus rapide !!!

Peut etre je m'avance beaucoup, je ne sais pas trop ce que vous en penser, mais je suis actuellement dans un choix assez difficile, risquer d'attendre janvier - début fevrier, ou acheter mon mac ou l'acheter tout de suite ! Reste à savoir aussi que le MP I7 va augmenter au niveau du prix et de combien ! Tant de questions sans reponses !!! 
- Quand le MP I7 sortira t'il ?
- Le prix du nouveau MP I7 ?

On aimerai vraiment que Mac lache quelque infos utile pour futur acheteur et ceux qui sont déjà dedans !!! 

En meme temps j'ai cru comprendre que la politique de mac c'était, "on ne lache aucune info, on garde tout pour nous ! "


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Si tu trouves le choix difficile, et que tu as peur d'être dégouté, je te répondrai en faite que tu n'as pas vraiment le choix. 
Tu seras incapable de ne pas regretter violemment ton achat dès que les i7 sortiront. Ca ne veut pas dire que les MP actuels ne sont pas déjà géniaux, mais que toi tu sera incapable de les voir comme ça dès janvier.
Bref, j'aurai tendance à dire à tout ceux qui hésite fortement d'attendre. Le MP que tu recevras fin décembre te rendra heureux 15 jours, jusqu'au keynote. Il deviendra pas obsolète non plus, mais tu t'en voudra.:rateau:


----------



## ToCo (26 Novembre 2008)

Je comprend ce que tu dis, c'est vrai que je ne serais pas degouter a mort d'avoir acheter mon MP octocore, je serai surtout très déçu de voir un nouveau modèle sortir seulement "x" mois après !!

Je pense aussi que je serais heureux quand meme d'avoir mon mac pro octocore meme quand il sera sortie, mais quand meme dégouter de ne pas avoir attendu seulement quelques petits mois de plus pour acheter un produit MAJ !!!

Après ca reste quand même une tres bonne machine de guerre le MP octocore mais à choisir je pense que je vais attendre pour avoir le produit MAJ.

De plus je viens de voir que mac va faire une operation de promotion vendredi, la question que je me pose c'est "font-il ça pour ecouler leur stock avant la MAJ des Mac avec le I7 ???" ou font-il ça pour une tout autre raison !
De plus font-il ca tous les ans ? (je rentre dans le monde mac donc je ne sais pas s'il font ca tous les ans c'est pour ca je demande).

De plus quand tu parles de Keynote tu veux parler de MAJ des logiciels ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2008)

ToCo a dit:


> Je comprend ce que tu dis, c'est vrai que je ne serais pas degouter a mort d'avoir acheter mon MP octocore, je serai surtout très déçu de voir un nouveau modèle sortir seulement "x" mois après !!



Tu veux dire que tu souhaiterais qu'Apple mette la clé sous le paillasson une fois que tu auras acheté ta bécane ? 

Nan, je demande, parce que sinon, il est clair que quel que soit le moment où tu achètes, un nouveau modèle sortira x mois après, vu que ces temps ci la durée de vie moyenne d'un modèle est inférieure à un an !

Cela dit, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Périphériques, ça. On déménage pour le forum des Mac Pro !


----------



## oligo (26 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que tu souhaiterais qu'Apple mette la clé sous le paillasson une fois que tu auras acheté ta bécane ?
> 
> Nan, je demande, parce que sinon, il est clair que quel que soit le moment où tu achètes, un nouveau modèle sortira x mois après, vu que ces temps ci la durée de vie moyenne d'un modèle est inférieure à un an !
> 
> Cela dit, ça n'a rien à faire dans "Périphériques, ça. On déménage pour le forum des Mac Pro !


Bah moi je conseillerais d'attendre... Le nouveau core I7 d'intel est une nouvelle plateforme COMPLETEMENT différente des cores 2 duo... Je sais que MacBidouille avait fait des tests sur les nouveaux proc, et à fréquence égale, les coreI7 sont 20 à 30% plus puissants

Ensuite, pour des raisons de durabilité de ta machine, le fait de prendre un coreI7 la fera durer plus longtemps, et tu pourras changer les composants (tels que le ram par ex...) plus longtemps! (si je me souviens bien, le MP est toujours avec de la ram DDR2, alors que le coreI7 va nous apporter le hyperthreating...
Enfin voici plusieurs liens sur le core I7
http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2008-11-04/#17353
http://www.clubic.com/actualite-165936-test-intel-core-i7-extreme.html
http://www.clubic.com/article-175286-1-intel-core-i7-nehalem-core-2-duo.html

Voilà! En espérant avoir un petit peu éclairé ta lanterne!!


----------



## oligo (26 Novembre 2008)

(HS)Hihi... Pis aussi, à force d'attendre le nouvel iMac, j'ai finalement acheté un MB alu, la pulsion d'achat étant plus forte que moi... Mais j'attends la nouvelle génération des iMacs avec impatience!!(/HS)

BREF, donc attends car comme dit plus haut, ça te feras plus mal de "tellement regreter" plutôt que d'attendre (au pire tu craques pour un ptit truc pour attendre, mais pas comme moi un MB, ou alors tu es riche... car moi ça m'a plombé mon compte bancaire:rose::rose::rose


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

J'ajouterai aussi que les MacPro sont la machine dont Apple s'occupe activement qui connaissent les plus longs cycles entre deux màj. (oui j'exclu le mac mini de cette logique. )

Quand je dis Keynote, je parle des présentations de Steve Jobs pendant lesquelles ils annoncent les nouveauté matérielles. Il y a en aura une début janvier. En général c'est entre le 7 et le 15. 
Ton Mac Pro, tu vas le recevoir en décembre. Le i7 changera de façon importante la structure de la machine. Je te dirais pour finir que même sans prendre en considération le facteur psychologique, materiellement ça vaut le coup d'attendre.
Mais ton ordinateur finira toujours par être dépassé, au maximum 8-10 après ton achat. Ceux qui te disent d'acheter parce qu'à toujours attendre on achète jamais rien ont raison, mais dans ton cas, ne les écoute pas.  Un investissement comme le MacPro, ça ne se fait pas à 3 semaines de la sortie de la prochaine gamme. :rateau:

(Attention par contre, personne n'a rien d'officiel quant à une màj éventuelle du MP en janvier. Mais bon, je crois qu'on peut se garantir qu'il y en aura une. Quelqu'un si il le désire peut s'opposer à ce que je dis par principe mais bon... )


----------



## oligo (26 Novembre 2008)

En plus l'année dernière, les MP avaient étés révélés AVANT le Macworld!!!! je pense pour ne pas marcher sur les platebandes du MBA


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (26 Novembre 2008)

Mais peu de chances que ça se reproduisent cette années. Les portables ne seront probablement pas mise à jour en janvier. 
Le plus long ça va être d'attendre l'annonce, mais d'attendre la livraison de ton MP. Dans le meilleur des mondes, compte +7-10 jours pour un modèle customisé. Dans le pire...
_*barre le 41ème jour écoulé depuis le moment de sa commande*_ :rateau:
J'aurais du prendre la version d'avant :s


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2008)

oligo a dit:


> Bah moi je conseillerais d'attendre...



Mais moi, je ne conseille rien, je voulais juste lui mettre le doigt sur le fait que quelle que soit la longueur de son attente, un nouveau modèle sortirait dans les mois qui suivent son achat, c'est juste à ça que je réagissais ! :sleep:


----------



## oligo (26 Novembre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais moi, je ne conseille rien, je voulais juste lui mettre le doigt sur le fait que quelle que soit la longueur de son attente, un nouveau modèle sortirait dans les mois qui suivent son achat, c'est juste à ça que je réagissais ! :sleep:


c'est vrai, tu as raison! Mais je trouvais chouette de te citer avant! Sorry:rose::rose:


----------



## ToCo (27 Novembre 2008)

Que de réponses depuis la dernière fois !!! 

Pour commencer, j'aimerai répondre à Pascal77 quand tu dis "_il est clair que quel que soit le moment où tu achètes, un nouveau modèle sortira x mois après_" 
C'est pas faux, mais au moins lorsque j'aurai acheter mon MP I7 même si quelques mois après il sortira un nouveau modèle, celui ci sera sans doute avec le même processeur I7 c'est sur cette raison que je disais ça sur mon poste précédent. Du coup je me sentirai moins à la ramasse avec mon MP I7, que si j'avais un MP octocore !

De plus je trouve qu'il manque une chose assez importante sur le MP pour moi (etant monteur vidéo) c'est le port "esata" ! Car transferer des vidéos en firewire 800 c'est bien, mais s'il existe plus rapide autant avoir le plus rapide ! (un peut comme pour le MP I7 )

Après c'est sur niveau psychologique c'est assez dur de se dire d'attendre, mais il est encore plus reconfortant de se dire que le prochain mac que j'aurai aura sans nul doute le processeur I7 !! Après comme dit "Oligo" je verrai pour m'acheter quelque chose entre temps histoire de patienter, si mon compte en banque le veut bien mdddrrr :rateau:

Je me demande ce qui va etre le plus long, le fait d'attendre des news de Mac concernant la date de sortie du Mac Pro I7 ou le fait d'attendre la livraison de celui ci !!! 

En tout cas j'espere que dans leur prochain mac pro ils vont incorporé le "esata" !

En revanche "Oligo" tu dis "_alors que le coreI7 va nous apporter le hyperthreating_" petite question : c'est quoi l'Hyperthreating et qu'a t'il de différent de la DDR2 ?

Merci pour tous vos commentaires en tout cas !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Novembre 2008)

Oui, mais la prochaine génération de Mac Pro aura-t-elle ce proc, ça, ça reste à démontrer, Moi, je serais Steve, je laisserais d'Elle ou Roulette Placard essuyer les plâtres


----------



## ToCo (27 Novembre 2008)

c'est vrai c'est pas faux ta remarque !


----------



## Xa3r0 (27 Novembre 2008)

Ca ne serai pas logique que les MP reçoivent un MàJ majeur. La fréquence de MàJ des MP c'est 8 mois avec une fois, un MàJ mineur avec augmentation de capacité de RAM et un grosse configu' proc' bien cher. Puis 8 mois après un grosse MàJ avec baisse des prix et augmentation de puissance significative.

On à eu en Janvier la grosse MàJ avec les Octo on devrait avoir un MàJ mineur cette fois-ci.

En plus il me semble que les core i7 qui sont sortis sont des proc' de bureau et non serveur. Hors les MP utilise une archi' serveur.


----------



## oligo (2 Décembre 2008)

ToCo a dit:


> Que de réponses depuis la dernière fois !!!
> 
> Après c'est sur niveau psychologique c'est assez dur de se dire d'attendre, mais il est encore plus reconfortant de se dire que le prochain mac que j'aurai aura sans nul doute le processeur I7 !! Après comme dit "Oligo" je verrai pour m'acheter quelque chose entre temps histoire de patienter, si mon compte en banque le veut bien mdddrrr :rateau:
> 
> ...



Je te conseille vivement la lecture de ce test super complet qui répondera certainement à TOUTES tes questions (voire même plus...)

Voilà!!
http://www.clubic.com/article-175286-2-intel-core-i7-nehalem-core-2-duo.html


----------



## bendder (8 Décembre 2008)

Même combat, je prie chaque soir pour que le MP sort avec des i7 en janvier car j'en ai aussi besoin pour bosser (3D)


----------



## ToCo (9 Décembre 2008)

En tout cas Oligo je te remercie pour le lien ou il y a un gros dossier sur le I7, j'ai appris pas mal de chose que j'ignorais et cela confirme que mon prochaine achat sera belle et bien le MP I7 (si possible le Core I7 965 extreme) (mon compte va s'en doute pleuré après mais moi nan lol).

Chaque jour je regarde sur pas mal de site voir s'il y a des nouvelles sur le MP I7 mais rien du tout ! j'ai hate que mac en reparle et qu'il donne quelques news !

En attendant je prend mon mal en passiance et je recole des euros ! 

Je viens de trouver un test comme celui de Oligo sur le Core I7 965 extreme et le Core I7 920, assez interessant en complement du teste d'Oligo : 
http://www.jmax-hardware.com/tests/nehalem-core-i7-920-965.html


----------



## BioSS (7 Janvier 2009)

Juste pour dire : toujours rien. RAAAAAH.
Vous avez fait quel choix vous en attendant ?


----------



## ToCo (8 Janvier 2009)

toujours pas de nouvelle pour le MAC PRO I7, je ne sais pas si je dois en pleuré ou si je dois m'enervé  de la patience que j'accumule ! lol

Bref pour répondre à ta question, j'attend toujours ! et l'attente se fait vraiment sentir à tel point que desfois je me demande si ce mac pro i7 n'es pas une simple légende ! (mdr)

Et toi as tu attendu ou est tu sur le point de craquer et de t'acheter un Mac Pro octocore ?


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Je sais pas encore. J'attends de voir la mi-Janvier.
> s'il y a un iMac Quadri-c&#339;ur c'est ça que je prendrais
> sinon Mac Pro, neuf ou ancien, tant pis.

Il y a une offre de crédit à 1%, ça fait 250&#8364; la mensualité pendant 12 mois, avec un coût du crédit à 20&#8364;.
C'est juste pour noël, et ça me fait gagner 200&#8364; par rapport à un crédit à 10%. Je crois qu'il faut que je me
grouille !


----------



## ToCo (8 Janvier 2009)

Moi aussi je serai tenter de prendre le Imac Quadri-coeur mais je me dis qu'il ne sera pas aussi "flexible" que le MP est c'est pour ca que je ne le prendrais pas, niveau ram on ne pourrat pas monter aussi haut qu'un MP, niveau carte graphique pour la changer la misère et je pense qu'il y a d'autre chose....

Malgrès ça il est vrai que si j'avais beaucoup plus d'argent j'acheterai mon Imac en attendant une prochaine eventuelle sortie du MP I7.

Après au niveau du crédit c'est vrai que l'affaire est pas mal ! 

Si jamais cette offre n'es plus a jour, pourquoi ne pas te renseigner a ta banque pour un crédit peut etre on t'il des offres aussi ?!?!


----------



## Superparati (8 Janvier 2009)

Il faudra malheureusement encore attendre pour avoir une mise à jour des MacPro !

Il a fallut attendre 17 mois avant que la première génération des MacPro passe le flambeau à une version plus récente !
Il est encore trop top pour que ces machines soient mises au goût du jour ! Patience si tel est votre choix, vous n'aurez vraiment pas à le regretté 

Aujourd'hui tous les MacPro disposent de 8 processeurs, ce qui laisse une marge considérable pour les grosses taches ou grosses multitâches ! 

Le choix d'un iMac ou MacPro est difficilement envisageable, deux secteurs différents, deux configurations vraiment indépendantes.
Un iMac offrira ce qu'il a de mieux mais bien plus vite saturé que le MacPro !
Avant d'acheter le mien en juillet 2007 j'avais le temps de griller plusieurs tartines, aujourd'hui je n'en grille plus aucune  (sniff) et je traite bien plus de projet en même temps !


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Avant d'acheter le mien en juillet 2007 j'avais le temps de griller plusieurs tartines, aujourd'hui je n'en grille plus aucune  (sniff) et je traite bien plus de projet en même temps !



Cela dit, utiliser un Mac Pro pour griller des tartines  Je sais bien que les proc Intel chauffent plus que les PPC, mais quand même, il y a plus efficace ! :mouais:

:rateau:


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Superparati a dit:


> Un iMac offrira ce qu'il a de mieux mais bien plus vite saturé que le MacPro !
> Avant d'acheter le mien en juillet 2007 j'avais le temps de griller plusieurs tartines, aujourd'hui je n'en grille plus aucune  (sniff) et je traite bien plus de projet en même temps !



Pour moi l'iMac quadri-c&#339;ur est une alternative crédible.
Pour 2000&#8364; t'as un iMac avec Wifi, 500 Go, 8800 GS et écran 24 pouces.
Pour 2500&#8364; t'as un MacPro sans Wifi, 320 Go, Ati x2600, et pas d'écran.

Donc si un nouvel iMac sortait avec la puissance demandée, ça serait terrible. J'ai déjà un écran 24" dont je me sers avec la PS3, mais si je le branchais avec un iMac 24, ça me permettrait de bosser en dual screen. Tout ça pour pas cher. Alors qu'avec un MacPro, voilà le prix final pour avoir le wifi, une carte graphique décente, et un deuxième écran 24.


----------



## ToCo (8 Janvier 2009)

En meme temps sur le Mac Pro à ma connaissance il a un port Ethernet et qui marche bien mieux que le wifi , de plus si tu as un ecran 24 pouces tu aura la tour et l'ecran !

Le jour ou ton Imac sera mort tu perdra et "la tour" et l'ecran tandis que le MP tu perdra juste la tour 

Apres c'est vrai qu'avec un MP tu peux monter a 3TO (ou 4TO je sais plus) tandis que l'Imac c'est 1To max


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Les disques durs externes existent, et ne coûtent pas très cher.
Le fait d'avoir une tour ne m'intéresse pas tant que ça par rapport au confort d'un iMac.
L'ethernet, dans la configuration actuelle de mon chez-moi, est inaccessible là où je veux utiliser le Mac Pro.
Bref, mon c&#339;ur balance. Si Apple sortait un nouveau modèle avec Core i7 j'aurais pas de doutes.


----------



## pouto (8 Janvier 2009)

BioSS a dit:


> Les disques durs externes existent, et ne coûtent pas très cher.
> Le fait d'avoir une tour ne m'intéresse pas tant que ça par rapport au confort d'un iMac.
> L'ethernet, dans la configuration actuelle de mon chez-moi, est inaccessible là où je veux utiliser le Mac Pro.
> Bref, mon cur balance. Si Apple sortait un nouveau modèle avec Core i7 j'aurais pas de doutes.



Ben si t'es pas pressé, attend un peu, ça arrivera tranquillement ça, avant le mois de juin


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Je suis extrêmement pressé : je démarre mon activité dans le motion design / vfx et j'ai besoin au plus vite d'une machine performante. D'ailleurs je viens d'appeler Apple, tout fonctionne, j'ai même eu une remise, mais pour le crédit ça va être compliqué : je démarre mon activité depuis trois mois, et bien que j'ai déjà une dizaine de factures avec plusieurs zéros, j'ai pas encore de bilan... C'est génial : pour profiter d'une aide, on te demande d'avoir déjà réussi. Mais je peux pas réussir sans avoir le matos derrière. Bref, le serpent se mord la queue.


----------



## daffyb (8 Janvier 2009)

Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais personne n'a encore proposé d'acheter un Mac Pro dans la config actuelle puis de le revendre à la sortie de l'i7
A savoir que forcément tu perdras de l'argent mais un MacPro se revend plutôt bien mais sera déprécié à la sortie de l'i7


----------



## pouto (8 Janvier 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais personne n'a encore proposé d'acheter un Mac Pro dans la config actuelle puis de le revendre à la sortie de l'i7
> A savoir que forcément tu perdras de l'argent mais un MacPro se revend plutôt bien mais sera déprécié à la sortie de l'i7



J'y avais pensé, mais j'ai un peu peur de la décôte des MP actuels à la sortie de la version core i7 :rateau:

Bioss: si tu es pressé, fonce, prend toi un bon MP maintenant, tes applis tourneront impeccablement pour pas mal de temps. Certes, des choses plus puissantes sortiront, mais ce sera toujours le cas.
Besoin maintenant -> achète maintenant ce qui convient, et te poses pas de question.


----------



## BioSS (8 Janvier 2009)

Ouais, au diable le Core i7, qui en plus nécessitera de la DDR spécifique (et vu le prix de la ram du Mac Pro...).
Je me prend le Mac Pro actuel as soon as possible, je prendrais de la ram chez Macway ou Ramshopping qui coûte peu cher, et ça comblera amplement mes besoins. Si un nouveau modèle sort, bah tant pis.


----------



## daffyb (8 Janvier 2009)

pi quand le i7 sortira tout le monde dira :
"attend la revision B ! faut *jamais *prendre une révision A chez Apple, t'es pas fou ??!!"
en gros tu n'achèteras *jamais*


----------



## ibanezmac (9 Janvier 2009)

daffyb a dit:


> pi quand le i7 sortira tout le monde dira :
> "attend la revision B ! faut *jamais *prendre une révision A chez Apple, t'es pas fou ??!!"
> en gros tu n'achèteras *jamais*



Pas faux du tout... Et ca s'est déjà vu..


----------



## jmc02 (9 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

Tout nouveau switcher, j'ai été, au début, stressé par le fait d'acheter du matos qui risque d'être "rapidement dépassé" (et sans avoir d'info). Mais j'ai fini par commander un MP (avec remise) et plein de choses pour le vitaminer (Velociraptor, carte RAID, 8 Go RAM, 2 DD 1 To, 1 DD 500 Go + plein de softs) ... j'ai 1 écran 24" Dell et vais en recommander un second pour enfin travailler à l'aise (si ma petite entreprise ne connait pas la crise je verrai pour un 30" Mac) et même si le i7 sort, je serai passé d'une bonne config Windows (Q6600 + 6 Go RAM DDR3 1066 + 1 To en 2 DD RAID mais avec Vista et Office 2007 où ça ramait à fond). Alors, même si le MP actuel sera remplacé, je pense prendre mon pied assez longtemps pour ne pas regretter. Et on verra la Rev 2 du futur pour réinvestir (si mon banquier ne fait pas trop la tronche). Mais rien que de changer de monde et de sortir de Vista qui m'a donné de l'urticaire pendant plus d'un an, pour moi, ça va être la fête (enfin j'espère car l'attente est énorme et j'ai vraiment besoin de retrouver du plaisir à travailler de longues heures à l'ordi).

Donc, je ne regrette rien même si mon côté afficionado de nouvelle techno me pousse à tjrs vouloir plus.

J'ai hâte de recevoir le matos qui devrait être là dans une semaine (déjà expédié par Apple), de mettre les mains dans le camboui et de voir ce que ça donne.

Pour info je passe mes nuits à visionner des vidéo et à télécharger des fichiers explicatifs .... je m'imprègne de MAC OS X et je dois avouer n'avoir pas ressenti une telle ferveur depuis longtemps : rien que pour ça, merci et longue vie à Apple.


----------



## BioSS (9 Janvier 2009)

C'est beau l'amour. :love:


----------



## Aaliyah (9 Janvier 2009)

jmc02 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Tout nouveau switcher, j'ai été, au début, stressé par le fait d'acheter du matos qui risque d'être "rapidement dépassé" (et sans avoir d'info). Mais j'ai fini par commander un MP (avec remise) et plein de choses pour le vitaminer (Velociraptor, carte RAID, 8 Go RAM, 2 DD 1 To, 1 DD 500 Go + plein de softs) ... j'ai 1 écran 24" Dell et vais en recommander un second pour enfin travailler à l'aise (si ma petite entreprise ne connait pas la crise je verrai pour un 30" Mac) et même si le i7 sort, je serai passé d'une bonne config Windows (Q6600 + 6 Go RAM DDR3 1066 + 1 To en 2 DD RAID mais avec Vista et Office 2007 où ça ramait à fond). Alors, même si le MP actuel sera remplacé, je pense prendre mon pied assez longtemps pour ne pas regretter. Et on verra la Rev 2 du futur pour réinvestir (si mon banquier ne fait pas trop la tronche). Mais rien que de changer de monde et de sortir de Vista qui m'a donné de l'urticaire pendant plus d'un an, pour moi, ça va être la fête (enfin j'espère car l'attente est énorme et j'ai vraiment besoin de retrouver du plaisir à travailler de longues heures à l'ordi).
> 
> ...



tout d'abord félicitation pour ton achat ,oui c'est vrai quand on s'est pas attendre le MP actuel est le top ,  surtout avec l'avantage de l'os MAC X tu sera tranquille pour quelques années ,
pour ma part j'étais sur le point de le commandé le MP ,mais ayant acheté un MBP 15",j'ai déjà de quoi faire et m'habitué à l'environement MAC os 

tu as pris quoi comme carte graphique ? tu va mettre tes 2 DD 1to en raid ? 

donne nous de tes nouvelles quand tu l'auras


----------



## ToCo (9 Janvier 2009)

Envoyé par *jmc02* 


_Salut à tous,

Tout nouveau switcher, j'ai été, au début, stressé par le fait d'acheter du matos qui risque d'être "rapidement dépassé" (et sans avoir d'info). Mais j'ai fini par commander un MP (avec remise) et plein de choses pour le vitaminer (Velociraptor, carte RAID, 8 Go RAM, 2 DD 1 To, 1 DD 500 Go + plein de softs) ... j'ai 1 écran 24" Dell et vais en recommander un second pour enfin travailler à l'aise (si ma petite entreprise ne connait pas la crise je verrai pour un 30" Mac) et même si le i7 sort, je serai passé d'une bonne config Windows (Q6600 + 6 Go RAM DDR3 1066 + 1 To en 2 DD RAID mais avec Vista et Office 2007 où ça ramait à fond). Alors, même si le MP actuel sera remplacé, je pense prendre mon pied assez longtemps pour ne pas regretter. Et on verra la Rev 2 du futur pour réinvestir (si mon banquier ne fait pas trop la tronche). Mais rien que de changer de monde et de sortir de Vista qui m'a donné de l'urticaire pendant plus d'un an, pour moi, ça va être la fête (enfin j'espère car l'attente est énorme et j'ai vraiment besoin de retrouver du plaisir à travailler de longues heures à l'ordi)._ 

Franchement j'aimerai beaucoup prendre la même décision que toi, me dire que le MP actuel me comblera amplement (ce qui est vrai), mais je ne sais par quel force mon esprit vain sur mes actions de commander ce MP octocore, et d'attendre ce MP I7 !!!

Je suis un peut dans la même situation que toi, je tourne encore sous windows XP (ouai je sais c'est rigolo, j'en rigole moi meme à l'instant mdrrr) avec un Dual Core 2.8GHZ, 3Go de Ram, Geforce 6600, disque dur 250Go et le jour ou je passera au MP je vais exploser de joie, et pourquoi je ne veux prendre le MP actuel ? tout simplement car je suis saoulé que mon ordinateur ai été si vite dépasser au niveau du processeur et que je n'ai pas envis que cela se reproduise avec le MP, meme si des mises a jour suivrons, je sais que je disposerai du dernier processeur à l'heure actuel ! 

Voila c'est dit, la vérité du pourquoi et du comment je ne peux passer au MP Octocore (attention je ne crache pas du tout sur le MP Octocore qui est une bete à lui tout seul)

Bref sinon, je viens de voir sur un site tiers de MacG qu'ils vont sortir une nouvelle carte graphique la GT212 avec 384 processeurs de flux, 96 unités de texture et supportera la DDR5 sur un bus 256 bits, soit la première puce graphique gravée à la finesse de 40 nm ce qui permettra de faire tenir ses 1,8 milliards de transistors dans une surface de 300 mm2. Tout ca pour dire qu'elle sortira le deuxieme trimestre 2009 et que je me dis que si elle rentre dans le MP I7 (peut etre) on devra sans doute attendre le 2eme trimestre et non le premier trimestre :rateau:. Ouai ca pourrait faire rever (certains) cette carte graphique sur un MP I7 !!!!

A bonne entendeur !

Mes sous sous ne demande qu'à etre depenser dans le MP I7 !!!!!


----------



## jmc02 (9 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour Aaliyah,



J'ai mis une GeForce 8800 GT (une des maigres options actuelles). Je pense que ça va suffire pour ce que je fais : beaucoup de photo + bureautique lourde. je travaille sur un écran DELL 24" et je pense en racheter un second, ce qui est dans les cordes de cette CG.


Bonjour ToCo,

Bien sûr que le prochain sera sûrement mieux et me fera saliver mais je pense ne pas être trop crispé s'il n'arrive que dans quelques mois (si c'est fin janvier ou en février, là j'aurai la haine !). Et puis, même en cas de décote au bout d'un an, si je vois que c'est short pour mes applic, j'en changerai si la crise n'est pas passée par là. de toutes façons, je suis tellement déprimé par la lenteur de Vista + Office 2007 qu'il me faut une nouvelle station pour continuer à travailler ... alors pas d'hésitation : je pense que cela va me refaire aimer l'informatique !


----------



## ToCo (21 Janvier 2009)

Salut JMC02,

Et bien je suis content pour toi que tu es pris cette décision, sache que tu ne sera pas dégouter de ton achat, car niveau MP I7 aucune news, donc pas de sortir en janvier et encore moins en février, apparement ils sont plus sur la "mise a jour" du mac mini pour le moment, et pour suite logique on aura ensuite le Imac et peut etre (oui je dis bien peut etre) une mise a jour des MP, mais evidement tout ceci ce compte en mois (et peut etre en decenie) !!!

Alors quand j'entend sur certains site "le mac ne pourrait sortir qu'en juin" ou bien "la mise a jour se ferai pour la rentré 2009 (c'est à dire septembre)" ben franchement je me dis que tu as sans doute fait le bon choix et que au pire des cas quand nous aurons une date sur de la sortie, tu pourrais revendre ton MP avant la sortie des MP I7 

Puis bon si Mac attend aussi que leur gourou soit guérie, on va s'en doute attendre longtemps !


----------



## DrumAndBass (21 Janvier 2009)

Tout d'abord il faut que les carte mère à double socket i7 sortent et apparement pas de nouvelle de se coté la.  Et même si un fabriquant sort une carte double socket cela m'étonnerais beaucoup que Apple prennent la première carte sortie.


----------



## daffyb (21 Janvier 2009)

DrumAndBass a dit:


> Tout d'abord il faut que les carte mère à double socket i7 sortent et apparement pas de nouvelle de se coté la.  Et même si un fabriquant sort une carte double socket cela m'étonnerais beaucoup que Apple prennent la première carte sortie.


Surtout qu'Apple n'achète pas des cartes toutes faites, mais les fait fabriquer suivant SES spécifications


----------



## PO_ (21 Janvier 2009)

jmc02 a dit:


> Bonjour Aaliyah,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




très franchement, cela m'étonnerait infiniment que le Mac Pro puisse "être short" pour tes applications. Quelles sont elles ? 

Cette machine est un monstre de puissance comme on ne peut pas avoir idée.

Installe Menu Meters, et demande l'affichage des pourcentages d'utilisation processeurs dans la barre de menu (il y en a 8, ça fait drôle), tu sera surpris de voir qu'ils passent beaucoup de temps à 0


----------



## jmc02 (22 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous,

Et non, ToCo, je ne suis pas déçu du voyage, j'ai même retrouvé le sourire perdu depuis 1 an à cause de Vista + Office 2007. Avec le Mac Pro et Office 2004 + moultes applications photo, je nage dans le bonheur (j'en profite car ces choses là ne durent pas bien longtemps). Ca tourne du feu de Dieu et ça n'est plus moi qui attend l'ordi, mais le contraire.

J'ai fait la manip, PO_, et je vois bien que c'est franchement surdimensionné (en théorie), même en travaillant sur des grosses définitions et photos en RAW, on les manipulent à la volée et les 8 coeurs ne sont pas prêt à transpirer (ça ne décolle que très occasionnellement du zéro). Bon, j'avais la même chose avec mon PC bodybuildé, mais avec le couple Vista + Office 2007, ça ramait grave. Par exemple, un copier/coller de grosse photo sure une application = le petit cercle qui tourne pendant 15 secondes : ça ne paraît pas être long, à l'unité, mais en traitant des milliers de photos par jour ... j'en été arrivé à déprimer !

Maintenant, le petit truc multicolore qui tourne, ne se déclenche pas souvent : tout est quasi instantané : que du bonheur !

Et comme le dit la chanson : non, rien de rien, non, je ne regrette rien ... et puis, si dans X mois u nouveau modèle sort, que la crise ne m'aura pas mis dans le mur, je pourrai revendre celui-ci pour me refaire un petit (gros) plaisir ... car mes besoins n'auront pas changé au point d'avoir besoin de quadrupler la puissance brute.
Et puis, c'est du beau matos et j'ai bien aimé mettre les mains dans le cambouis : c'est non seulement beau mais c'est bien foutu : tout démonter et remonter ne prend pas beaucoup de temps.
Bon j'arrête là sinon on va croire que je bosse chez Apple !

Par contre, j'ai un petit soucis de souris après mise à jour OS X 10.5.6 : à chaque mise en veille, à la relance, souris qui patine ou se fige. Ca le fait avec plein de souris différentes et tout type de branchement USB (pb qui semble provenir du Mac Pro ou de soft) : le support Apple est sur l'affaire : fallait bien trouver qque chose à redire !


----------



## PO_ (22 Janvier 2009)

Dis moi, tes 8 Go, c'est 8x1, ou 4x2 ? 

Je te demande cela parce que, j'ai mis 16 Go dans le mien, et je suis arrivé à quasiment eradiquer le swap. Alors qu'avec 8 Go, j'avais quand même tendance à voir le nombre de fichiers de swap augmenter, au fil de l'utilisation. Cela ralentit un brin la machine lorsqu'elle doit transférer des pages mémoires, sur le disque ou depuis le disque.

J'ai aussi un problème de souris de temps en temps, soit au démarrage, soit au redémarrage. C'est une logitexh Révolution, avec une clé réceptrice branchée en USB. 2 fois sur 3, je dois la débrancher-rebrancher pour qu'elle soit reconnue. Sinon, avec souris filaires, aucun problème.


----------



## jmc02 (26 Janvier 2009)

Les 8 Go sont en fait 10 : les 2 d'origine + 4 x 2 : mais j'ai eu 1 swap lors de transfert de +sieurs milliers de photos pendant des essais de saturation de la bécane : j'y suis arrivé mais avec du mal (10 000 photos RAW 12 Mpix transférées puis traitées). Bon, avec + de RAM ça RAMerait moins ... mais c'est déjà bien !

A propos de pb de souris, j'en ai ,aussi depuis install MAJ 10.5.6 (est-ce la cause ?) quand assez longue inaction ou mise en veille, au redémarrage = souris erratique ou à moitié bloquée et obligation de redémarrer. J'ai la souris filaire de base. J'ai essayé avec dautres souris et dans ttes les config USB possibles (+sieurs modèle Logitech filaire et sans fil = même pb). J'en ai référé au service assistce Apple qui doit me rappeler à ce sujet (je pensais que dans le monde de la pomme ce genre de chose n'existait pas).


----------



## vieutang412 (10 Avril 2009)

Dramis a dit:


> Si tu en as besoin achètes le maintenant, par contre il peut y avoir du nouveau début janvier au macworld, ou peut-être pas....


J'ai du remplacer ma carte mère Mac Pro dual 2,66 Mhz par une New apple Pro logic/mother board 2,8/3Ghz 661-4449 j'aimerais savoir si je peux mettre un processeur I7 intel quad core et si oui, lequel ???  s'il vous plait, je suis un néhophite et je voudrais seulement apprendre, si quelqu'un veut bien me renseigner je serais ravi 
Merci
file:///Users/expeditelfordy/Desktop/MCPAPP0001   -Apple Mac Pro .textClipping


----------



## oomu (11 Avril 2009)

non.

la réponse, à 99,99%,  sur pc comme sur mac, quand intel sort un processeur radicalement différent est non.

non, vous ne pouvez pas mettre le XEON "nehalem" (version Supérieur du "core i7" utilisée évidemment par les macpro) ni le core i7  sur un macpro 2008.  Carte mère incompatible, ram incompatible,  le format même de comment est paquetagé le bloc cpu dans les macpro 2009 est incompatible avec les macpro 2008.

La génération intel nehalem introduit une toute nouvelle interconnexion mémoire-cpu, cela coupait toute chance de compatibilité.

De toute façon,  c'est presque tout le temps le cas quand intel sort une nouvelle "énération de cpu.


----------

